# Raising Turtles



## bricklayer (Oct 20, 2008)

Would it be good to raise turtles for food or do they grow too slowly?


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

WAY too slow

My red eared slider is about 8" across the back of his shell (by no means big), and he is about 15 years old right now.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Too slow. On a side note we are having a major issue with poachers locally depleting local turtles to ship to Asia for specialty food.


----------

